# New Puppy on her way!



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

I recently put a deposit on a puppy! I am beyond excited- I decided to go with Melinda from Vom Gildaf as my breeder  . My puppy is a female black sable, full DDR, Kantor x Edge baby. This summer is going to be a blast! I am thinking about naming her Tinah (Tina) - she is from the "T" litter. I have been wanting a puppy out of these two ever since I laid eyes on them, and decided to jump on the opportunity when it presented itself  Pictures will follow  Melinda said she would fit into our home/lifestyle, but any additional info on this pedigree would be greatly appreciated during this agonizing wait!

Kantor Chash vom Beerenhof

Edge
SG Edge von Schraderhaus


----------



## Joshlaska (May 2, 2013)

Congrats! Super exciting!


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Awesome! I am excited for you. Looking forward to pics.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

PupperLove said:


> I recently put a deposit on a puppy! I am beyond excited- I decided to go with Melinda from Vom Gildaf as my breeder  . My puppy is a female black sable, full DDR, Kantor x Edge baby. This summer is going to be a blast! I am thinking about naming her Tinah (Tina) - she is from the "T" litter. I have been wanting a puppy out of these two ever since I laid eyes on them, and decided to jump on the opportunity when it presented itself  Pictures will follow  Melinda said she would fit into our home/lifestyle, but any additional info on this pedigree would be greatly appreciated during this agonizing wait!
> 
> Kantor Chash vom Beerenhof
> 
> ...


Nice choice! The silver collar boy is mine.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm so happy for you!!! Seems both of our Cinco de Mayo dogs are getting new siblings this year. Jackson just gets his sooner than Shasta lol


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

Congrats!!!
The solid black female (pink collar) is mine.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Sounds like we're going to have a lot of the litter on this board. That's 3 out of 7 so far. I wonder if there's anymore.



Geeheim said:


> Congrats!!!
> The solid black female (pink collar) is mine.


I hear that pink collar is a real live wire!


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

Lucy Dog said:


> Sounds like we're going to have a lot of the litter on this board. That's 3 out of 7 so far. I wonder if there's anymore.
> 
> I hear that pink collar is a real live wire!


Wow, up to 3 now on the forum! That's crazy. I wouldn't be surprised if more didn't 'show up', lol.

Yes, that's what I've been told, hehe.  But, I'm so ready for the little firecracker!

@ Laura - I think I saw your post on the vom Gildaf group. You are getting the little yellow collar female right?


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> Nice choice! The silver collar boy is mine.


Oh awesome! I like him a lot. He looks like a little porker! This will be fun to watch them grow together!


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Geeheim said:


> Congrats!!!
> The solid black female (pink collar) is mine.


Thank you! This is so cool to hear! She is ADORABLE (pink girl), and yea sounds like she may be a little stinker lol. I'm excited to see all of our siblings grow up 

And yes, I am getting Yellow Girl. I hope 'neon green boy's' (yard boy's) people show up. LOL his birth story is hilarious and he looks like he'll be a gorgeous dog.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> I'm so happy for you!!! Seems both of our Cinco de Mayo dogs are getting new siblings this year. Jackson just gets his sooner than Shasta lol


Thanks! I can't believe they will be THREE already tomorrow. Time really goes quick. Yeah, seems he will get his sibling sooner, unless you go put a deposit on this litter quick  Regardless, I cant wait to see your new pup once he/she gets home to you. SO EXCITING! Puppy fever has been bad this year....


----------

